# A Review of Chris Paine's New AI Film: "Do You Trust This Computer?"



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

If you hadn't heard, the guy who gave us "Who Killed the Electric Car?" has a new documentary out about artificial intelligence. Elon Musk is quoted throughout the film. You can view the movie here, or read the review I just posted here.

It's interesting to catch up on how far computer science has come the past few years.


----------

